
Apple now third-largest PC seller in U.S. - evo_9
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20019514-260.html?tag=topStories3
======
chopsueyar
How many are there (PC manufacturers/sellers) in the US?

Can some non-US person comment on how Packard Bell is still selling PCs in
your country?

